
Lebanese Startup Scene - amplified
http://kerningcultures.com/episodes/lebanese-startup-scene
======
616c
I work with a lot of Lebanese people, and the sad reality for many of them:
Leb is just too damn expensive to live, so many work abroad. They are highly
educated and talented, so the brain drain has always meant excellent co-
workers for me. I do not complain.

But the quality of life in Lebanon (and I mean like in the general sense; the
politics of day-to-day is increasingly dumb) compared to other parts of the
Arab world is wonderful. As an American, if I could make money living there, I
would be working there already.

Awesome article. I hope to see the startup scene takeoff. I wish these guys
and gals well. Make place to employ me so I can escape to Beirut.

Now if they would only fix the traffic problems ...

~~~
fishermandow
Hey! I really appreciate your comments, and thanks for the words of
encouragement.. you're right, the lifestyle in Lebanon makes for something
beautiful, despite the difficulties in politics and infrastructure. And, while
many Lebanese have left, I also find a good number have stayed or come back,
with a clear directive of building their country. Initiatives like the
Circular 331 are super encouraging.. I hope we'll see exciting things
transpire in the coming years.

